# Booey's Countdown! (Until Explosion!)



## VincekFarm

Isaboo (Boo) was bred on July 2nd. She is due to whelp between August 30th & September 4th. She is looking BIG! She grunts & groans a lot, lays around a bunch and her milk came in yesterday. I'm thinking she might go a little earlier than expected. 
You might be able to tell from the photos what a "happy" girl she is. She's just glowing right? Lol!
She was bred to our black male so almost any color is expected. I'm hoping for a red puppy to keep. There is a strong possibility we'll get some reds since fawn is a dillute of red. 

(She's a fawn doberman incase you couldn't tell.  ))

I want some guesses from you guys though!!
How many? How many males & females? What date & time do you think she'll pop?


----------



## sigalaluis11

Beautiful dog! I say 8, 6 males and 2 females.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow! She is big! Poor girl! Lol!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

I'm guessing 7... 3 males 4 females.

I've never seen teats so big on a dog... you could darn milk her like a goat! LOL


----------



## ThreeHavens

5 -- 3 girls, 2 boys, and she is beautiful.


----------



## The-bleating-goat-farm

Love fawn dobies we had a male, everyone that saw him said I love your weinriemer(misspelled) they found it hard to believe he was a dobie.


----------



## toth boer goats

How exciting


----------



## ksalvagno

You better post pictures of the puppies. She is a pretty girl!

I'm so glad everyone lives too far away for me to get a puppy. Our 3 senior dogs is enough and I'm not sure they could handle an active puppy.


----------



## AmyBoogie

she's a beautiful girl. Dobe's are my favorites. Fingers crossed everything goes smooth.


----------



## enchantedgoats

september 2nd. 7 puppies 4 girls 3 boys.


----------



## Texaslass

Aw, that's cute that she's got a horsey toy, lol.  Can't wait to see puppies!


----------



## VincekFarm

Some more pictures of my tubby girl!! Yes of course she has to have a horsey toy! She's very spoiled you know.


----------



## NubianFan

She looks so embarrassed! I think she is thinking "What did I ever see in him, anyway?"

I say she pops Monday night and has 8, four of each sex. One black and tan male, two black and tan females, one fawn female, one red female and 3 red males.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Man! Poor girl!! She is soooo BIG! Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pfh! Thats not that big! I'm gonna say 5. My girls have been HUGE, to the point they looked like a blimp on toothpicks for legs. :laugh: 
13 puppies in their litters.


----------



## Texaslass

:laugh:
She does look kind of embarrassed, lol. Or scared. I don't blame her, I would be too.


----------



## VincekFarm

Day 59!! She's extremely uncomfortable & all of her milk has come in. She's whining a bit too. Please don't go in the middle of the night! I'd be happy w/ noon tomorrow!  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Hope she goes tomorrow for ya


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I predict midnight!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

I predict labor to start at 11:00 p.m. and for her to be done by 1:30 or 2:00 a.m.


----------



## Texaslass

Either way, you won't get any sleep.


----------



## VincekFarm

No puppies yet! No signs of impending labor either. The poor girl has so much milk that it leaks out and then she licks it up with the most humiliated look. Puppies were moving a lot yesterday, but barely at all today.


----------



## AmyBoogie

Poor girl. I hope it happens soon for her.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Aww the poor baby... Hope it's soon!


----------



## VincekFarm

I just took her temperature and it is 99.9! It's under 100 (just barely) but I'm taking that to mean she'll whelp in less than 24 hours. I'll check it again in a few hours. She better whelp soon for the sake of my sanity.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't go by temperatures, when she starts whining and panting is when you should expect pups in an hour or so, give or take.

My bet is still on 5 pups!


----------



## VincekFarm

Is it because you have found temps unreliable? Some people think it is accurate and others don't. I thought I would try it for myself to gain a view about it. A few weeks ago I was thinking six, but lately I've been thinking about eight. What breed of dog did you breed & raise Lacie? She better have some pretty cute pups. I'm missing a goat show for her! (*gasp* from the goat people ) lol!


----------



## Texaslass

I'm sure they'll be adorable.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, I have found it to be pretty unreliable. I used to raise and train German Shepherds when I was young, then I started raising Australian cattle dogs/Queensland Heelers, and some hound dogs here and there, and had a few Chihuahua litters too.


I'm sure the pups will be cute! What the stud look like?


----------



## VincekFarm

She is going to go today! She has been pacing, panting and nesting all morning and even a little last night! From now on everyone is going to hear more about this process then they need/want to know. Lol! I have deemed temperature taking...unreliable. Last night it was 98.4 and now when she's close this morning it is 99.2. I LOVE German Shepherds! They are so beautiful, we pet sit a 5 month old pup and she is amazing. The stud is a black and rust Doberman. I'll post pictures of him once I'm on my laptop.


----------



## nchen7

oohhh!!! happy whelping!!! can't wait to see those cute puppies!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Oh, I have a new date guess...

Sep. 2nd. I have a good feeling with this one.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Woohoo! Puppies


----------



## VincekFarm

Woohoo! Slight contractions now!


----------



## TrinityRanch

I'm guessing 5... 4 boys and 1 girl  Good luck with kidding! --I mean whelping! :laugh:


----------



## AmyBoogie

Come on Booey!!!


----------



## VincekFarm

1st pup out! Little black girl!


----------



## nchen7

Awww!!!


----------



## clementegal

Any news???


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She should be getting close to being done by now. Hows it going?


----------



## VincekFarm

6 out! Still having contractions, they are all black


----------



## LamanchaAcres

Girls? Boys? Lol their so cute.


----------



## Texaslass

They're adorable! Is she done yet? Are there any more? We need more pictures!!


----------



## Emzi00

Lots of pictures!


----------



## VincekFarm

Thank you! 8 puppies as of now, maybe she is done but we aren't positive. 5 males & 3 females


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Is she still panting at all? If she stopped panting she's done.


----------



## VincekFarm

Still panting.


----------



## VincekFarm

Having more contractions!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well hopefully she'll pop out some more girls for you! I had a stud that gave me 13 pups in one litter....9 of them were boys! Argh! I gave him another chance....nope he threw boys, didn't keep him.


----------



## VincekFarm

9 is a girl!


----------



## AmyBoogie

Happy nine! 
Did you end up getting your red?


----------



## TrinityRanch

How absolutely exciting to have NINE new pups!! SO cute!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YAY!!! How exciting!! Congrats!  

They are SOOOO CUTE!!


----------



## VincekFarm

We ended up with 11 pups. 6 boys and 5 girls. They were ALL black! Sadly I didn't get my red, but they are all healthy and gorgeous! Pics soon


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How exciting!!! Too bad you didn't get your red  you still going to keep one?

Can't wait!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

WOW 11!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Total congrats! You get jealousy from me as my dam hasn't even gone into heat this year. UGH


----------



## ThreeHavens

11! No way! You're going to have your hands VERY full!


----------



## TrinityRanch

11!? Sheesh! She really did explode!


----------



## nchen7

ELEVEN?!?!?!? no wonder she looked like she was going to explode!!! congrats!!! can't wait for pics.


----------



## Texaslass

Yay! exciting, can't wait!


----------



## AmyBoogie

11!wow! Congratulations!


----------



## kramsay

My Boston terrier (small dog) had 13 puppies her first litter, it was insane! Then 3 days later her mom had 5, we were in puppy heaven lol 

Anyways Congrats on the puppies hopefully they all stay healthy!! I bet mommy feels better  In 3 weeks or so your house will be supper crazy lol!


----------



## liz

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's a nice size litter  Congrats! Sorry you didn't get your red. I like the black dobies more though


----------



## VincekFarm

Thank you! I was surprised that she had so many! I thought 8 at most. We will be keeping one but I'm not sure who yet. She is exhausted!! Blacks are more of a dominant color anyways and they seem to be chosen more often in shows.


----------



## Texaslass

That's a lot of puppies! Hard to imagine that up they were all inside of her, poor thing! Is she being a good mama?


----------



## NubianFan

Congrats, now that is a dog I wouldn't mind having a black and tan dobe.... Keep them away from me, too many dogs already!!!!


----------



## ArapawaHills

Argh cuteness overload! Puppies are hard work to clean up after though, you'll be busy! Ha


----------



## nchen7

ADORABLE! love them all!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ahhh!!! SOOO CUTE!!! I want one! Lol!


----------



## ciwheeles

Aw they're adorable, congratulations!!


----------



## HorsePrerace

awe you can tell she's gonna be a great mommy!!


----------



## ksalvagno

They are just too cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Any new pics?!?


----------



## VincekFarm

Sorry for such a long wait on the puppy pics! Should I mention that we have some available??  Contact me if you're interested.










Some of the boy pups are just massive already!




























Isaboo wanted me to include a picture of when she was young & beautiful and not so saggy.


----------



## Texaslass

Aw, I was gonna sy she looked a lot happier than before, but I guess that was before she had pups? :lol:
They are too adorable! 
Has she been a good mommy?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WHY?! Why would you say that! Ahh! They are just so darn cute! It's a good thing that I don't have any $ lol! 
How about a Brookie kid for one  jk, my parents would kill me! ROFL!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Holy cow! How time flies, I swear it wasn't that long ago but I guess it was!  Some good looking pups you got though, they grow too fast  too bad I'm not in the market for a dobie


----------

